# cockapoo castration



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I am thinking of having Scamp done !
Has anyone else had their dog castrated and what effect did it have ? I know they're not all the same but I would like any info so that I can weigh up pro's and cons !
Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

whaf reasons would you be wanting to get it done for? and why just one of them?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Frances, I had Dylan done at 8 months. The op was really minor. The worst things were the buster collar, which I didn't use much as I watched him to make sure he was not interested in his stitches then left it off when he was supervised. Also not being able to walk him other than short walks on the lead for 10 days. That was really tough as I never walk Dylan on a lead. Other than those things, it was fine and he hasn't changed in any noticeable way, but I never had any issues before it was done. One thing I have noticed is that intact males really bothered him for about 3 months after the op - they would sniff and lick him constantly and try to hump him. That was really annoying, and made him quite nervy, but it seems to have eased off now. I think it's that they give out a strange scent after the op. Anyway, I'm glad I had it done.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Similar experience to Helen really, Wilf was 5 months, he was really sorry for himself for a couple of days and quiet, I left the collar off unless i had to leave him and did nt bother at night he left himself alone really. Intact dogs have bothered him a little but nothing much, at least they re not being aggressive. Wilf is quiet weighty despite not having a very big appetite, he's not motivated by food.. but with him only being 5 months at the time of op dont know what he would have been like otherwise.In himself have nt noticed any change x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I had my cav done at 6 months. He was highly embarrassing and humped everything (including handbags), and everyone who visited he went for their legs. He had his op and changed overnight (thank God). He recovered very quickly but did NOT like his big plastic collar! He never put on weight although his coat did dull a little.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks
Scamp keeps trying it on with Rascal and he's getting annoyed, Scamp is so boisterous and I know he's a 'teenager ' but poor Rascal, who is smaller anyway is getting fed up.
I know that intact males tend to go after castrated for a while as Rascal did this when my sister on laws dog had his op.
Still deciding - maybe its just a bad phase !
We used to have 2 dogs, Scooby, was a rescue dog who had to be done as part of the adoption, and we then had an intact cocker, Charlie, who never tried to hump Scooby so I know they're all different !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf s never humped really before or after ... but has been humping Mable recently, its not sexual its a power thing, he does it when he's had enough of her or he needs to assert authority... which he's no chance of really x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Wilf s never humped really before or after ... but has been humping Mable recently, its not sexual its a power thing, he does it when he's had enough of her or he needs to assert authority... which he's no chance of really x


Poor Wilf really sounds like a browbeaten husband!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

haha yes he does!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

*castration*

Hi i am also thinking myself what to do regarding this ,i have a 1year old chocolate cockapoo he isnt humping and doing anything that makes me want to have it done ,however i have read things for and against having castration and i am concerned as i want to do the right thing for my Ollie x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The main reason I get Dylan done was because I believe that they are less likely to be attacked by aggressive males if they have been neutered. The health benefits were a more minor consideration. My friend got her cockapoo done when he was over a year because he became a bit aggressive.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Poor Wilf really sounds like a browbeaten husband!!


I know he's a lovely boy and just hen pecked .. he just gives in to her exuberance.. if she sees he's going some where she rushes before him etc my poor baby x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Im all for having dogs castrated if they are not going to be stud dogs, it does help with the hormonal man thing I must make more of me at whatever cost...... it does however mean no testicular cancer in later life!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

So, Chloe had puppy school tonight and there was an oh-so-cute male poodle who would just not leave her alone during play time, if you know what I mean  He is a quite a bit smaller than her so I assumed that he was quite a bit younger. Turns out that he is 8 months old and already neutered. So what is up with his constant humping? Dominance? It was quite funny to watch, especially because the poodle would hump her face, side, wherever... It was obvious that Chloe didn't appreciate it but it took a while before she defended herself.

I wanted to redirect Chloe's attention to something else but we are supposed to let the dogs work things out themselves, as much as possible. He wasn't the only one to do this to her but he was definitely the most persistant. Poor Chloe, she had never experienced this before puppy school but it has happened to her every class so far.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Humping, castration.. good thread .. Sorry I can't give much advice though as Oakley is still fully intact.... as I am not sure if I wish to let him stud ... this is a personal choice which is fully down to the owner ....

One of those choice things I think, many breeders I know do say to get them done and others have said that a castrated dog is CALMER but I know castrated dogs that are not so calm, so it has to be a choice of the owner, you know your dog.... and yes I have been told they smell different when they have been castrated.

We need a vet cockapoo owner on this forum please  he he he


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My vet told me to have Dexter castrated at 6 months. I think it's a good idea as he is humping his teddy already!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! Lady humps her teddy sometimes! It sometimes is a dominance or claiming thing too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Kelly the boys cant help themselves she's just so beautiful x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We had Eddie castrated within days of rehoming him as he was humping everything especially my daughter! He was 8 months old. But I do wonder now if maybe we rushed into it out of sheer panic as he still occasionally tries to hump her so I think its more a dominance issue with my daughter?! He doesn't do it with myself, hubby and son and my daughter is at uni so only comes home once or twice a week.

Anyway he has calmed down but that could be due to getting regular walks, played with and training. I was also by a friend with a lab that you don't really notice a difference until they are 2/3 years anyway?!!! By which time they prob would have calmed down anyway!!! Its confusing 

He was fine after the op apart from the buster collar - our legs were covered in bruises and he managed to break two


----------

